# How I got my BFP two times in a row, and how YOU CAN, TOO!



## KahluaCupcake

Two times in a row, using these same tactics, I became pregnant the first month. I could write a book and sell it but I won't. ;) I'll share it with you darlings here!

What I did is a little unconventional, but it WORKS. And if it gets the end result of that beautiful second line on a HPT, aren't you willing to try anything? I know I was.

I'll start out with a long-story-made-short back story. My fiance and I have been together four years, and tried NTNP for almost three years. We really wanted to be parents, but I had some medical issues I was going through (thyroid cancer, severe anxiety attacks...) so we figured that at that point in our lives it was a lost cause. 
My poor fiance also had cancer as a pre-pubescent child, and had a LOT of radiation and other nasty drugs and treatments right near his groin area, and so we also knew from this (and from a semen analysis he had about a decade ago) that we were dealing with low count and low motility.
However, a few repeated semen analyses a year ago showed us that sadly, he was azoospermatic, meaning no sperm at all. We don't know why all his little guys disappeared, but it was a fact we had to deal with.
So we use donor sperm from a local known donor. If you ever find yourself in this situation, look online...hope is not lost, and you DON'T need to pay sperm banks and IVF clinics countless thousands of dollars EACH MONTH.

After my thyroid issues, my cycle got completely bunked. So I DID use the help of the fertility drug Clomid, at 50mg, days 2-6. For anyone who doesn't know, Clomid is a relatively safe drug with a few known side effects that, for most women, are quite worth the benefits. Clomid doesn't make you get pregnant...no drug can do that. It simply encourages you to ovulate in a proper manner, the same as someone who has a completely normal, clockwork cycle.

*NOW FOR THE GOOD STUFF!*

As always, during and after ovulation, NEVER drink alcohol or wine. It's not worth the risks.
And here is exactly how I got pregnant both times:

Of course, I charted my ovulation. And the three days leading up to ovulation (not the day OF ovulation), I did the following once per day. Really, once is all you need. However, if you are using your husband's sperm and you are both comfortable with this, there is no reason why you can't do it twice per day.

You may have heard about softcups. You may have been put off by the idea of them. But stop! They are an amazing tool to use, with potentially amazing results.

For us, my donor would ejaculate into an oral syringe. This step is not necessary if you are using your husband, of course. 
Open up your Instead softcup. You can buy these at most pharmacies, and some supermarkets. They come in a box of 14, and cost around $8-9 in the US. (I'm not 100% sure of conversion rates, but that probably means about £4-7.)
If you did use a syringe, go ahead and SLOWLY push the plunger, putting the sperm into the inside of the softcup. If you were helping your husband, hold it up and have him ejaculate into the softcup.

Now here is where you will want to have an oral syringe anyway.
Go to your local supermarket and purchase a small carton of REAL liquid egg whites. NOT egg substitute or liquid eggs. JUST the egg whites themselves. Some people choose to take a whole egg and separate it themselves, but I prefer this method. Why? The only risk of infection comes from getting egg YOLK inside of you. This isn't a risk I wish to take, personally. With liquid egg whites, the egg was separated professionally with sterile equipment used only for separating eggs, and so your risk of contiamination goes way, way down.
You will want to pour out a small amount (maybe a tablespoon or so) of the liquid egg whites into a small container, then cover it with a lid or plastic wrap. You don't want a chance of dust getting into it.
Allow the egg whites to sit for around an hour before you have your man ejaculate. If you are very brave, and in a hurry, you may warm them in the microwave..but only for 2-3 seconds, and use a couple tablespoons. If you do use the microwave, you need to be extremely careful...you do NOT want them to begin to cook, you simply want to warm them. If they cook even the slightest bit, toss this, get a new container, and try again with fresh egg whites. What you are looking for is lukewarm...room temperature. Not too cool, and not too warm. Either can damage sperm. If you are overly cautious, use a candy thermometer and check that it's around 70-80 degrees F or thereabouts.
Remember to do this before if you are going to let them stand to warm. If you will be trusting your microwave, you may do it immediately after.

Now is where the fun begins. 
If you used a syringe, you will notice there is still a bit of semen left behind in the tip of the syringe. This is fine! If you are using a fresh oral syringe just for the egg whites, this is fine, too.
Draw up about 1mL of egg white into the syringe. Give a quick tap with the tip pointed upwards to get rid of any air bubbles.
Now depress the plunger on the syringe slowly into the cup already containing semen. Don't worry...they create an amazing environment for sperm, as the egg whites have the same or similar pH balance and properties as non-acidic, fertile cervical mucus.

Here is where the tricky part comes in. Now you need to get the cup inside you.
I suggest that you play with an empty one first. Use a bit of lube if need be. Don't use lube besides preseed, however, if you will actually be doing your insemination the same day. Regular lube creates a very hostile environment for sperm, and will most likely kill all or most of them.
The best way to get the cup inside is to sit with your legs part on the toilet, and hold the cup in your thumb and middle finger, with the rim horizonally. Remember, the name of the game is to practice doing it without spilling, so pretend there is something inside...you want to keep it "upright" the whole time. Now, gently squeeze the sides of the rim, so that they're almost touching. Keeping it horizontal, begin to slide it inside of you. It usually helps if you scoot your bottom forward a little at an angle. Once you try this you will understand exactly what I mean. Once it is somewhat inside, use your index finger and give it a push. You want it as far back as it can go. Trust me, you can't push it TOO far. The front of the cup will "lock" in position behind your pubic bone. If it's in properly, you should not feel it. 
If you need some help, try visiting https://www.softcup.com/video-tutorials.

Once you have a softcup inside you with semen and egg whites, I strongly suggest reaching orgasm. You can do this with your fingers, with a clitoral vibrator, or have your partner assist you. However, DO NOT have intercourse once the cup is inside. You don't want to risk losing any sperm.
If you are doing this yourself, try doing it sitting up, leaning forward, or in a similar position. The point of an orgasm is that it makes your cervix pulsate, "sucking up" the sperm. When you do so seated, you are positioning your cervix directly in the pool of semen. 

When you are all done, do not remove the softcup. Leave it in for up to 12 hours. Personally, I would usually do this at night, and then sleep with the softcup in. 
When you're ready, remove, and repeat this process twice.

But you're not finished! 
Before, during, and up to five days after ovulation, I suggest you take guaifenesin a few to several times per day. You are most likely looking at about eight to ten days of taking it. (Three to five days before and five days after ovulation.)
Guaifenesin is the active ingredient in mucinex, robitussin, and other cough medicines. Its purpose is to thin out mucus, including your cervical mucus, making it easy for sperm to swim. 
If you have a Dollar Tree near you, take a look in their medicine aisle. They have a tablet-form mucus relief with guaifenesin as the only active ingredient. This is perfect, exactly what you want, and very inexpensive! Save some cash so you can buy yourself some cute maternity clothes. :)

Next, I suggest getting some sunflower kernels. These are shelled sunflower seeds, so that, unless you enjoy it, you don't have to chew and spit the shells. Eat about two servings per day, also starting the day of or after ovulation for about five days out. There is an ingredient in the kernals that assists in implantation.

Same goes for what you have most likely already heard: pineapple. I usually eat about 2-4 servings per day. This is for the same reason as the sunflower kernels.


So, why does all of this work better than just "doing the deed," laying down half an hour, and calling it a day?
The softcup holds the semen inside you, exactly where it is supposed to be: directly next to your cervix. When you remove the cup, you will notice there is less fluid inside than when you put it in, and this is the desired result. Most of the strong sperm will have found their way inside your cervix, through your uterus, and into the fallopian tubes where they can wait for the egg's arrival. 
Also as a side note, if you desire a girl, this raises your chances! Why? Because female sperm are scientifically proven to swim slower than male sperm. When they're all inside and waiting for the egg, it gives the females a chance to catch up with the males. At this point, a lot of the males will be exhausted, whereas it is supposed that the females have more of a "slow but steady wins the race" approach, and will not have exhausted themselves before their big moment. This part, of course, is not 100% proven, more theorized, and so please don't blame me if you conceive a boy...be happy you conceived!!

Of course, I'm not a doctor, and cannot guarantee that you absolutely will conceive. However, this DOES raise the chances of conception occuring.

In case you saw my signature and raised an eyebrow at my method, my first pregnancy sadly ended in miscarriage, but it had absolutely nothing to do with the way she was conceived, nor with either myself or the sperm donor. Turner Syndrome occurs during the first split of chromosomes, if a female X chromosome is missed. I promise you that it doesn't have a thing to do with how she was conceived. Sadly, the risk for miscarriage is always there, but most pregnancies that you confirm with a doctor, and where a heartbeat is seen at around 6 weeks, your risk for miscarriage drops significantly. 


I tried for four months to conceive my first pregnancy. The first month, it was with inserted sperm and no assistance. Second month I started clomid, but did the same. Third month, I used softcups. And the fourth month, I said, this is it...I'm done waiting, and did exactly as I wrote. 
On my first cycle after my miscarriage, I did exactly the same again...and I am now waiting on my first pregnancy appointment.

I wish you all the absolute best in conceiving, in your pregnancies, and in life. :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

o wow this is interesting...lol 

thank you for that informative post!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

yes very interesting thank you i may be trying this method ill let you know how it turns out


----------



## airotciv

Thanks for this!

I've just started using softcups this cycle. I'm on CD16, so far we have BDed CD 11 and 14. For the past eight cycles we have been having sex every other day and then two days before, 1 day before and the day of ovulation. So this month we are trying every three days and then tomorrow I should get my first peak so we'll BD tomorrow, Monday (day of ovulation) and the day afterwards!

Do you think the sperm comes out when you pull the softcup out? I have noticed it seems to have stayed in for over 24 hours, which it doesn't usually!!! (Sorry, way tmi lol)!

xxx


----------



## lisap2008

Thanks for sharing. your method is actually very similar to the TTC a boy method on the ingender site , the issue I had with that method is the instead cups are too big for me and everything would spill out as I was inserting it, also I really stressed about placing cold EW over the semen because I know if they get cold ( under body temp) they all start dying. so we ended up conceiving placing the EW at my cervix and BDing then putting in the instead cup. we lost it a week later though but were hopeful to conceive again soon.


----------



## Ash0619

I have an interesting question: my DH is allergic to eggs!! This scares me too much to try this method. My DHs allergy just gives him a tummy ache when he eats eggs and he often eats them anyway in unavoidable foods- like baked goods. 

Guessing egg whites would kill my DHs sperm?


----------



## whimesy3

Didn't know about the sunflower seeds or the pineapple after ovulation to help with implantation. Thanks for that!


----------



## Ash0619

agree, Whimesy! Both are new info to me. Better get some for after O!! :)


----------



## smokey

Uk ladies need to bare in mind that pasterised egg whites are pretty hard to get hold of here where as they are in most shops in America, I know because I tried using them as a substitute due to lack of cm and couldnt find them anywhere.
Was tempted to use sepersted egg whites but its reasly not advisable


----------



## messymommy

This is a great post! Thank you for it. I will have to look into the sunflower seeds and pineapple also. I know sunflower seeds are good for fertility though :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ahhhh shame, we cant get the eggwhites in the UK that you mentioned lol x


----------



## smokey

messymommy said:


> This is a great post! Thank you for it. I will have to look into the sunflower seeds and pineapple also. I know sunflower seeds are good for fertility though :)

I just realised that explains why MIL always used to keep buying me sunflower seeds saying how I should munch on them as they are good for me, she spent years palming them off on me every chance.
I just always thought she was a little odd and took them out of politness, sneaky mare was trying to get me pregnant (never told anyone we where ttc) :)


----------



## Ash0619

smokey said:


> messymommy said:
> 
> 
> This is a great post! Thank you for it. I will have to look into the sunflower seeds and pineapple also. I know sunflower seeds are good for fertility though :)
> 
> I just realised that explains why MIL always used to keep buying me sunflower seeds saying how I should munch on them as they are good for me, she spent years palming them off on me every chance.
> I just always thought she was a little odd and took them out of politness, sneaky mare was trying to get me pregnant (never told anyone we where ttc) :)Click to expand...

ROFL!!! She was trying to get a grandchild and didn't care if you wanted one or not!! :haha:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Thank you for the very informative post! :thumbup: And congratulations on your :bfp:!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you very much for all the info!! It really helps hearing different ways that worked for people. 
Will be giving this a try if this cycle does not work out.


----------



## Jess137

I'm so happy for you that you've gotten your BFP! (Sorry, I know it's strange since I don't know you, but I've read your story).

Thanks for the tips! If I O this cycle and the PreSeed doesn't do the trick, maybe I'll try egg whites the next cycle. I'll also need to stock up on sunflower seeds - I never heard of that before. I was going to try pineapple this cycle too.


----------



## Jess137

EDIT: Sorry - double post. My computer is crap!


----------



## Miaowzen

My DH would never ejaculate into a cup, but I wonder whether the same process can be used effectively - add egg white first, lube up externally with preseed, then BD, then add cup, then female orgasm.

Also, I didn't quite follow why you suggest leaning forward or sitting up for the orgasm. I always prefer on my back. Do you think it matters?

I like the careful analysis you have done in order to make your ttc successful.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Miaowzen (what an awesome name!!) - the reason is that it dips your cervix directly in the pool of semen. If not using a softcup, it doesn't make a difference. When laying down, your cervix is apt to be positioned just above the pool of semen, with all the little guys possibly staying around and behind the cervix, as opposed to on and into the cervix. 
However, even back in the times when it was seemingly illegal for any other position besides missionary, women still got pregnant. This just raises the chances a bit.


----------



## bdawn8403

Awesome information! I still prefer the old fashioned way. Glad it does work though. Gosh as much as I'd like to try this I just can't. Damn......


----------



## bdawn8403

Miaowzen said:


> My DH would never ejaculate into a cup, but I wonder whether the same process can be used effectively - add egg white first, lube up externally with preseed, then BD, then add cup, then female orgasm.
> 
> Also, I didn't quite follow why you suggest leaning forward or sitting up for the orgasm. I always prefer on my back. Do you think it matters?
> 
> I like the careful analysis you have done in order to make your ttc successful.

I was wondering that too.


----------



## Miaowzen

Sorry, double post


----------



## Miaowzen

I have been thinking about this, and would like to give it a try but we can't buy softcups or any kind of menstrual cup in Australia. I already have a silicon diva cup that I bought on the internet a while back, and I use that as a menstrual cup. I also have a diaphragm somewhere in storage, but have no idea in which box so it would be rather inconvenient.

Anyway, the diva cup I have handy so I am thinking to try with that, but diva cups are much taller vertically than softcups. I am wondering whether if I was to put the diva cup in after sex and then orgasmed while sitting up it would fall too far away from my cervix and would not get "sucked up" by the orgasm. The only way to find out is to try I know, but I am trying to weigh up whether the sit up and orgasm with a diva cup or bum up on a pillow would be the better option.

Perhaps if unsure I should put the diva cup in, sit up to orgasm and then lean back with my bum up as well! Lol, DH will really think I've gone mad


----------



## Miaowzen

Apparently diva cup is the longest cup for sale. I don't know that it will work :-(


----------



## airotciv

I thought pineapple post ovulation could have bad side effects??

xxx


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Airotciv, there is a tricky problem with pineapple. Post ovulation, its properties are almost proven to assiat in implantation. However, after conception actually occurs and all the way through birth, you need to limit your intake as too much pineapple juice can cause a miscarriage. This is why it's important to eat it only five days after ovulation, and not go crazy overboard. 

Good luck!!


----------



## rdy4number2

Kahlua,

I am in the US too. Is there a certain brand of eggwhites you bought? I'm afraid of getting the wrong thing. I see a lot of liquid eggs and I'm afraid I will get the wrong thing. Thanks for sharing. Just the other day another lady put a thread swearing by eggwhites...


----------



## jaydee79

thanks for sharing ya intresting story wow!! that sounds promising lol iv heard that real egg whites can be used as a sperm friendly lub,, but good thing you mention about the real ones and not the other ones which can cause infection ,, good point :D as for the soft cups iv been dying to try those for the past month and half and i badly want to get some of those,, my OH sadly has been haven trouble with his :spermy: he was so imbarrassed bless him he went to see a diffrent doctor at another clinic and the doctor told him his :spermy: keeps getting pressed backwards and thats causing him pain when we try to BD, when i have an OOOo gasm sorry TMI, lol when my vaginal muscles sqeeze im actually grasping him tight to try to stop his :spermy: from leaking out and some days hes been in abit of pain for days afterwards and causing his blockage,, iv mention the softcups to him and he said WAT R THOSE??? but hes willing to try anything and atmo im doing opks everyday this month to determin my ovulation[-o&lt; so im concidering getting some of those soft cups soon prehaps if it doesnt happen this month :dohh:


----------



## Jess137

Miaowzen, you could try ordering Instead cups online. I ordered PreSeed online from Ebay (from the UK) when I didn't know that it was sold in the US. I bet it you can do it in other countries too. Just costs more for shipping.


----------



## lisap2008

Miaowzen said:


> My DH would never ejaculate into a cup, but I wonder whether the same process can be used effectively - add egg white first, lube up externally with preseed, then BD, then add cup, then female orgasm.
> 
> Also, I didn't quite follow why you suggest leaning forward or sitting up for the orgasm. I always prefer on my back. Do you think it matters?
> 
> I like the careful analysis you have done in order to make your ttc successful.

 Thats how we conceived in 2008 , but you dont need preseed because the egg whites are very slippery and messy also you only need about 3ml . I layed on my back while inserting the instead cup and then fell asleep and took the cup out the next day.


----------



## Miaowzen

I can't order anything online because I don't have an address, but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Miaowzen

lisap2008 said:


> Thats how we conceived in 2008 , but you dont need preseed because the egg whites are very slippery and messy also you only need about 3ml . I layed on my back while inserting the instead cup and then fell asleep and took the cup out the next day.

Are you trying this way again or did the process put you off last time?


----------



## bdawn8403

Miaowzen said:


> I can't order anything online because I don't have an address, but thanks for the suggestion

You could always ask someone like a friend or family member or maybe even work to have it delivered to them. If you were comfortable with that. The boxes aren't marked with whats in it so they won't know unless you tell them :flower:


----------



## Miaowzen

Well that's good to know. My family sometimes opens my mail so I only buy things that are not private. Anyway, not enough time for this cycle, but I might consider it for the next one.


----------



## Ash0619

Miaowzen said:


> Well that's good to know. My family sometimes opens my mail so I only buy things that are not private. Anyway, not enough time for this cycle, but I might consider it for the next one.

If you do try it for next cycle, the instead cups are made for AF! So you could say you are trying a new period thing. :shrug: And if the people opening your mail are male (hehe), they will probably run fast from any talk of AF!


----------



## lisap2008

Miaowzen said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> Thats how we conceived in 2008 , but you dont need preseed because the egg whites are very slippery and messy also you only need about 3ml . I layed on my back while inserting the instead cup and then fell asleep and took the cup out the next day.
> 
> Are you trying this way again or did the process put you off last time?Click to expand...

Lately around ovulation I just do the Baking soda finger as I read it raises the PH of the whole reproductive area for up to 4 hours. but this cycle I am thinking about doing that along with the egg whites. then BDing then putting in my moon cup.


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Thanks for brightening my day! This is HILARIOUS. Don't get me wrong - fantastic it worked for you and I'm not knocking you - but if I suggested this to my husband he'd think I was absolutely mental. We're trying to make a baby, not an omlette! 
I REPEAT - NOT KNOCKING ANYONE!  x


----------



## jaydee79

hi me and the OH was thinking about trying that REAL liquid egg white in packets because we live in the uk i asked other day in our local big supermarket ,,when the shop assistant said hed had a few ppl popping in asking for the same stuff also,but they dont sell it, i flippen cracked up laughing :haha: i told my OH and he just :rofl: and said :haha: just goes to show what other ppl are thinking aswell whos after it :rofl: :D

i was looking at bread the other day in the supermarket and a woman next to me was humm,ing and rrhh,ing she became really chatty and then asked me wat date it was i said errrmmm i couldnt tell ya im just going off my CYCLE DAYS instead :rofl:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

jaydee79 said:


> hi me and the OH was thinking about trying that REAL liquid egg white in packets because we live in the uk i asked other day in our local big supermarket ,,when the shop assistant said hed had a few ppl popping in asking for the same stuff also,but they dont sell it, i flippen cracked up laughing :haha: i told my OH and he just :rofl: and said :haha: just goes to show what other ppl are thinking aswell whos after it :rofl: :D
> 
> i was looking at bread the other day in the supermarket and a woman next to me was humm,ing and rrhh,ing she became really chatty and then asked me wat date it was i said errrmmm i couldnt tell ya im just going off my CYCLE DAYS instead :rofl:

:rofl: 

Just tried this method tonight, so here's hoping!!! Thanks again for this post! :)


----------



## bdawn8403

lisap2008 said:


> Miaowzen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> Thats how we conceived in 2008 , but you dont need preseed because the egg whites are very slippery and messy also you only need about 3ml . I layed on my back while inserting the instead cup and then fell asleep and took the cup out the next day.
> 
> Are you trying this way again or did the process put you off last time?Click to expand...
> 
> Lately around ovulation I just do the Baking soda finger as I read it raises the PH of the whole reproductive area for up to 4 hours. but this cycle I am thinking about doing that along with the egg whites. then BDing then putting in my moon cup.Click to expand...

Whats the baking soda thing?


----------



## amotherslove

this is totally random, but i wanted to say i followed this plan exactly in 2011 and my baby girl was conceived that first cycle! thank you!!! :D i plan to follow it this time as well.


----------

